# How do you tell you're making gains?



## ChrisROCK (Dec 20, 2004)

If adding muscle mass is your goal...how do you go about determining that you're doing that?

Early on...the changes are visible to me in a mirror...etc.  As time progresses and gains slow a bit, it becomes harder to tell.  

DO you measure periodically?  DO you base it on what you're lifting?

thx!


----------



## KarlW (Dec 20, 2004)

Measurements would be the go I guess but I've never been into that much.
The other is bodyweight accounting for bf%. i.e if you WERE 200lbs at 15% and now your 210lbs at 10% then you know that you previously had 170lbs of muscle and NOW you have 189 lbs of muscle.
Personally though, I base it on my lifts. If I'm getting stronger for reps then as far as I'm concerned I'm making gains.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 20, 2004)

Measure once a week, or once every 2 weeks - whatever you decide. I might suggest bi-weekly because fluctuations may throw you off.

Same time of day would be suggested.


----------



## KarlW (Dec 20, 2004)

KarlW said:
			
		

> Measurements would be the go I guess but I've never been into that much.
> The other is bodyweight accounting for bf%. i.e if you WERE 200lbs at 15% and now your 210lbs at 10% then you know that you previously had 170lbs of muscle and NOW you have 189 lbs of muscle.
> Personally though, I base it on my lifts. If I'm getting stronger for reps then as far as I'm concerned I'm making gains.


Yeah what I said is crap. If you weigh 200lbs and have 15% bf you *don't* have 170lbs of muscle unless you had no bones or organs or blood etc etc. However, it does give you an indication of any muscular gains assuming all other bodily components remain the same weight.


----------



## Witmaster (Dec 20, 2004)

It's also important to take your measurments while NOT pumped up.  Don't go knocking out a few reps to swell your biceps prior to measurrment.  Take measurments flexed but "cold".


----------



## Mudge (Dec 20, 2004)

Yep, technically a cold measurement is upon wakeup as far as records are concerned.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 20, 2004)

I use a combination of weight and strength. Providing both are progressing in a positive direction, i know i'm growing. The weight, preferably in a slower (0.5-1lb/week) range.

I rarely take measurements come to think of it.


----------



## LittleKid (Dec 21, 2004)

I just look in the mirror, actually just yesterday I noticed my traps got bigger, and look alot better!


----------



## Dahkid (Dec 22, 2004)

Taking pictures is what I do. I take pictures once a month then compare them.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 22, 2004)

I can tell on the tightness of my shirts.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 22, 2004)

Strength..


----------



## Vieope (Dec 22, 2004)

_Well that is completely subjective. Some people get happier when they see their weight going down from one day to the other and women are even worst, they get happier because they fitted in a fictitious number that determine the size of clothes.  _


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 22, 2004)

The weights I move and the mirror are all I need.


----------



## WilliamB (Dec 23, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Strength..


----------

